# Fumed Glass Photos



## tbrunke (Feb 5, 2012)

Some pictures of some fumed glass pipes.. just thought that they were really cool pictures. 

Obviously had the help of photoshop with these pictures but I just really like how crazy the colors are and they arrangement.

Feedback is encouraged... these are pretty odd/crazy pictures. But I am just starting off in my first college photography classes, so I am no professional.


----------

